# Tracking device



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Does anyone have experience of a budget price tracking device; one that perhaps works with a smart phone app?

Then if someone "borrowed" my car, I then have the option of sorting it out myself. [smiley=rifle.gif]

Not looking for an on going cost, just a one off purchase; if the device was hard wired and thus required no batteries, even better.

Fit and forget.

Regards,

Specsman.


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

There will always be an element of 'ongoing' charges as any such device needs to transmit its position. They do this via a mobile network and so contain a SIM card. The SIM card will cost whatever the current network charges are for that card.
The cheapest one that can be hard wired (that I've seen) is available in Argos. It comes with a PAYG SIM card which just needs to be activated and topped up. The device can be hard wired to the battery. *It has mixed reviews.* It will send you its position when requested but does not do continuous tracking. For that you need to spend a bit more.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... 325223.htm
It could be cheaper elsewhere.

I would recommend one that has a long-life battery and can be attached magnetically under the car or in some other out-of-the-way place. I've used Trackershop- http://www.trackershop.com -but there are plenty of other places that sell these and provide the website map for continuous tracking.


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Thanks Stonebridge for your prompt and fully detailed answer.

I will have a look at your suggestions.

Just another thought; if I fit one of these, would it qualify for an insurance discount? That would make it self financing!

Regards,

Specsman.


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

SPECSMAN said:


> Thanks Stonebridge for your prompt and fully detailed answer.
> 
> I will have a look at your suggestions.
> 
> ...


Possibly. The insurance company itself will specify which trackers (if any) qualify for a discount.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I just leave a bottle of wine in the boot the other half can sniff out a good bottle of wine from over a hundred miles away :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I just leave a bottle of wine in the boot the other half can sniff out a good bottle of wine from over a hundred miles away :lol:


Looking on the humorous side; it reminds me of the old sketch (Not the nine o'clock news?/Alas Smith and Jones?)

Yuppie style bloke, bragging as he sets the remote alarm on his new-ish boy racer car; the lights flash and he states "no one will touch that now".

His mate says "actually; if you had bought this years model, you would have the improved anti theft system".
As he presses the remote fob, it transforms into A Reliant Robin.

He repeats "NO ONE will touch that now".

Obviously from the days when someone would notice a screaming alarm.

Specsman.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I recommend you get one with its own rechargeable battery that you can hardwire. That way if thieves disconnect the car's battery you will still be able to trace it.
Not sure about using a magnetic one as there is so much aluminium in the TT now you might be hard pressed to find something to stick it to.
You'll find that insurance companies will only offer discounts for approved devices fitted by an approved technician. This then starts getting very pricey and will certainly outweigh any saving in your premium.
I have an O2 SIM which costs me less than 1p per day with the tracker checking in each day. You need to check out data SIM prices although you won't find one like that now.
There are plenty of cheap trackers around and some very cheap Chinese efforts which seem to be unreliable. It's a while since I last looked but I would budget for at least £60 - £70 for a decent one. You also need to look at any fees that may be charged by the manufacturer after the first year if you intend to use their tracking site.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

SPECSMAN said:


> Does anyone have experience of a budget price tracking device; one that perhaps works with a smart phone app?
> 
> Then if someone "borrowed" my car, I then have the option of sorting it out myself. [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> ...


I had a Tracker installed 16 odd years ago, which I bought outright. It's supposed to "last" for ten years.
As it happened, my car needed to be trailered to garage yesterday and no sooner I sat at the passenger seat of the vehicle taking my car to the garage did I have a phone call from Tracker "your car is being moved without the key in the ignition".
Amazing as my car was still on my property! (The same thing happened about ten years ago when my car was trailered from my house to a garage)
I'd go with Tracker any time of the day; not cheap but brilliant!

IIRC I paid £750 to buy and have the Tracker installed 16 years ago. Yearly subscription would have been £90/year so I'm still doing marvellously well


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stonebridge said:


> There will always be an element of 'ongoing' charges


No. Not true. No ongoing charges at all. As you can read above, I bought the device outright incl. fitting and it's still working at no additional costs after 16 years.

But of course if you'd like to translate my initial purchase price of £750 into "ongoing charges" it would mean that I'm paying £46.86 per year or £3.91/month. Of course this figure will keep dropping over time. Not bad if you ask me


----------



## Stonebridge (Aug 20, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> Stonebridge said:
> 
> 
> > There will always be an element of 'ongoing' charges
> ...


He was asking about a 'budget price' purchase, and I imagine an initial payment of £750 for such a comprehensive contract would not qualify as 'budget'. But yes of course, I take your point that it can be done without an 'ongoing' payment. 
My 'Trackershop' device doesn't have a regular monthly or yearly payment, but each time it sends its position it clocks up 1 unit. The device is 'topped up' on line. So as long as you use it, you have to top up the credits. This is my 'ongoing' charge.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Stonebridge said:


> such a comprehensive contract


No contract as I said as I bought it outright hence no ongoing costs 

But in the grand scheme of things and as always, I think you get what you pay for i.e. I rather buy a little at _The Cheshire Smokehouse_ than a lot at Tesco but, hey, that's just me :wink: 
[getting my coat running away]


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The Trackershop arrangement sounds pretty good. Really you only need to track your car if its stolen. I don't need to track it when I'm driving around in it or when its stuck down the drive. That scheme seems to give you that flexibility.
I just wonder they might hike up the charges once they've sold enough units - a bit like the printer ink scam.

I have my tracker check in to my home network once a day - just to make sure its still working OK. I can follow it on a PC. If needed I can send it a text telling it to report in more often, say every minute. The tracker cost about £250 8 years ago, I can move it over when I change cars and the GPRS messages cost bog all on a data SIM.


----------



## Space (Apr 24, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LandAirSea-Silv ... SwKtVWz30c


----------



## gunna (Oct 5, 2021)

Used one tracker for my trailer once, but due to poor attachment I lost it. When I discovered that I lost it, it was too late to do anything about it. It was very stupid... 
But I decided that I cannot leave my trailer in danger and in case of theft I have to find it and Best GPS Tracker For Trailers With Real Time Tracking - Matrack Inc. can help me with this. 
I bought myself this tracker for a trailer more than half a year ago and so far everything suits me!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gunna said:


> Used one tracker for my trailer once, but due to poor attachment I lost it. It was very stupid...


But its a tracker. Why didn't you track it and find it?


----------

